# Meet Winston! Edit: New Pics Added (again!)



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I got my little hedgie Winston on Tuesday, and he has not yet ceased to amaze me. He's very brave, and has no problem coming out to eat while I'm in the room and the lights are on. He balls up a little when I first take him out of the cage, but he quickly uncurls, though he still huffs at loud or sudden noises. He loves exploring around and sniffing EVERYTHING, and is the most adorable creature I've ever met, though one of his current favourite activities is running away from me.  I definitely love him, though.

I'm hoping he gets less terrified of every little noise with time (it's only been 2 and a half days, after all), and that I really get to know his little personality!

And here, of course, are pictures.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Meet Winston!*

He is very cute. I love his dark mask.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Meet Winston!*

He's so adorable. Grats on the new addition, he looks like such a happy hedgie


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Meet Winston!*

Congrats he is a sweetheart


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Meet Winston!*

Aw little white spot behind his ear. So cute!


----------



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Meet Winston!*

Oh My...I'm coming to get [email protected]


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Meet Winston!*



hedgielover said:


> Aw little white spot behind his ear. So cute!


He also has a couple on his sides, and what we have dubbed his "racing stripe" up the middle of his back.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Meet Winston!*

Hahaha I love the "racing stripe" phrase! You definitely have a handsome boy there! :mrgreen:


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Meet Winston!*

More Pictures! I only managed to get one awake shot before he'd had enough and wanted to crawl back into his blanket and go back to sleep.  (Please excuse the washout. My flash made it very bright, but it was too dark not to use it.)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Meet Winston! Edit: New Pics Added!*

He is adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Meet Winston! Edit: New Pics Added!*

What a beautiful baby! I love the picture of him peeking over your finger.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Meet Winston! Edit: New Pics Added!*

His mask makes him look like he needs a cape, like a little mini super-hero! XD


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

*Winston's Dinner Time Pics*

I've found that Winston is less afraid of the camera if I take pictures while he's in his cage, doin his own thing, so here are a few of him doing his second favourite thing - eating! (His first favourite thing is wheeling)


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Meet Winston! Edit: New Pics Added!*

And then he wanted to come check out what I was doing.


----------

